# re TARE/Empty/Useful Loads/Weight & Loading diagrams/etc of 1930s and 1940s Airliners



## ThomasP (May 30, 2022)

Hey guys,

I have been trying to find various values (hopefully from original docs, but any reputable info would be appreciated) for the weights mentioned in the post title, plus detail breakdown if possible (often listed as furnishings and/or appliances). Basically information similar to what we look for when comparing weights and loadings for military aircraft.

I am particularly interested in information for the larger civil airframe types requisitioned by the military services (ie HP-42, DH.91, 'C' & 'G' class flying boats, DC-3, Boeing Model 307, Boeing Model 314 flying boat, Ju-52, etc) of the various combatants, but normal civil aviation information would be useful also.

I have not been having much on my own and any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Graeme (May 30, 2022)

G'day Thomas!

Is this the sort of weight data you're after? Or more detailed? Certainly an interesting topic (to me).


----------



## ThomasP (May 30, 2022)

Hey Graime,

Yes, that type of info is among of the types of info I am looking for.


----------



## Graeme (May 30, 2022)

OK. I'll continue to look.
The above weights were for the 1947 Ambassador. A rather pretty aircraft in my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThomasP (May 30, 2022)

Thanks Graeme!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 30, 2022)

DC-3 info



https://fsims.faa.gov/wdocs/other/rccb_dc-3.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

